
Faceless Together: Understanding 4chan - striking
http://kazerad.tumblr.com/post/96020280368/faceless-together
======
angersock
A nice little writeup.

One of the interesting bits:

 _Of course, the consequence of this is that 4chan is completely depraved by
normal societal standards. Without the pressure to conform, it turns out
people are naturally pretty weird. But, you know, they live it. It’s a culture
where nobody is really shamed or hurt for the things they enjoy. Someone can
try to shame them, but it’s not going to have any effect and it’s usually more
of a joke.

The other consequence of this - and the one that probably scares the most
visitors away - is that people can’t really be shamed for being what we would
consider horrible people. Someone can be flagrantly racist, homophobic,
misogynistic, or whatever, and you can’t really harm them. All you can do is
talk to them. Things that would garner death threats on Tumblr or Twitter tend
to be short, comparatively nonconfrontational exchanges on 4chan. With many
people from Tumblr or Twitter, that does not sit well._

